# من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات



## blackguitar (8 يونيو 2006)

*من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*







*فى عنايته بنا ....نجد أنفسنا محمولين على ذراعيه .....موجودون فى حدقه عينيه ومن مسنا مس حدقه عينيه *
*ولكن ليتنا نعرف هذا الاله الذى يعتنى بنا أكثر من اعتناء ابائنا بنا *
*فهو الذى يسير هذا الكون ويعتنى به*
*هو الذى يعطى الغربان قوتها .....ويعطى العصافير طعامها *
*هو الذى يعتنى بالحيوانات والطيور *
*أفلا يعتنى بنا ؟؟؟*

*اخوتى لا اجد كلاما اقوله بعد هاتين الكلمتين اللتان فى الصورة السابقه ...فقد أعجبونى جدا وقد أحببت أن اضعهما فى صورة تناسبهما *

*كتاب قرأته اسمه العنايه الالهية لابونا فليمون الانبا بيشوى *
*أعجبنى اسلوبه كثيرا واردت ان اقتبس منه عده اشياء توضح عناية الله الالهيه بنا ....لكى ندرك*
*اننا لا نسير وحدنا فى هذا العالم*

*من اين؟ *
*كثيرا ما نقولها ....وكأننا نسينا ربنا *
​*أرجو ان يعجبكم هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*بجد وبامانة يا بولا*
*الموضوع اكتر من رائع وفيه كلمات قوية جدا ورائعة اوى *
*انا مشعرفة اعلق اقول ايه*
*ربنا يباركك ومستنية الباقى*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (8 يونيو 2006)

*رائع*​


----------



## blackguitar (9 يونيو 2006)

*الحلقة الأولى*



 

*من أين؟*​ 
*ما اضعف الانسان حينما يخور تحت بند الارقام ويتحرك شاكيا من أين؟.. قد تعبنا اليوم كله ولم نجد شيئا!!!!!*

*لقد القى الصياد الماهر شبكته فى البحر .... انه خبير فالصيد فالقى بشبكته آملا ان يأخذ ولكنه بعد صراع الليل كله وكان الرب بعيدا عنه بل كان من حياته مختفيا .. لم يصطاد شيئا ... *

*واقترب الرب من سمعان قائلا" ابعد الى العمق والقوا شباككم للصيد" فاجاب سمعان قائلا"يامعلم تعبنا اللي كله ولم نأخذ شيئاً"(لو5:5)*

*لم يجد سمعان فى البحر اسماكا ً ... لقد مسح البحر مسحا طول الليل فمن أين ياتى باسماكاً؟*

*ولكن .... يا سيد على كلمتك القى الشبكه؟!..*

* أى على وعدك القى شباكى محطما كل منطق بشرى....... واذ شبكته تتخرق من كثرة السمك لأنهم" لما فعلوا ذلك امسكوا سمكا كثيرا جدا فصارت شباكهم تتخرق فأشاروا الى شركائهم الذين فى السفينه الأخرى ان ياتوا ويساعدوهم ,فاتوا وملأوا السفينتين حتى أخذتا فالغرق"(لو5 :6-8).*

*انه عطاء السماء .... تعطيك حتى تقول كفى كفى اذ: إعترته وجميع الذين معهم دهشه على صيد السمك الذى اخذوه لذلك يكلم الرب اتقيائه.*

*"ومن منكم اذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحده .. تـأملوا الزنابق كيف تنمو . لاتتعب ولا تغزل ولكن أقول لكم انه ولا سليمان فى كل مجده كان يلبس كواحده منها , فان كان العشب الذى يوجد اليوم فالحقل ويطرح غداً فى التنور يُلبسه الله هكذا, فكم بالحرى يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلى الايمان"( لو12 :25-29).*
*==============*
*المنطق البشرى يقول ..... لاتوجد اسماك فى البحر *
*والكلمه الالهيه تقول "ألقى شبكتك"*
*يا سيد .... قد تعبت طوال الليل وأنا ابحث عن قوتى ....من أين أجد أسماكا *
*ماذا افعل فى هذا العالم الحاضر ...وقد اعتراه الغلاء ...وكل شىء قد زاد ثمنه*
*من أين استطيع ان اجد قوتى ربى؟؟؟*
*إنه حقا شيئا مستحيلا *
*لا .....لا يستحيل على الرب شىء*
*أتثق فى كلمه الرب*
*نعم سيدى أثق بها*
*اذن اطلب اولا ملكوت الله وبره*
*أنا اطعم العصافير وزنابق الحقل*
*أهى احب الى قلبى منك يا من خلقت على صورتى ومثالى؟*
*ولكن ربى.......من أين؟*
*من أين هذه تقولوها أنتم البشر ولكن لا تقولها للاله *
*فقد ثق أن*
*الرب قادر على كل شىء ....وعلى كلمتى ألقى الشبكه*
*وستجدها تتخرق من كثرة العطاء *
*"القى على الرب همك فهو يعولك"*​


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*"القى على الرب همك فهو يعولك"*

*جميلة اوى ثق ان الرب قادر على كل شىء*
*جميلة اوى يا بلاكوتا*
*ربنا يباركك ومستنيين البقية*


----------



## blackguitar (9 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى بجد على مرورك يا جيجى ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك*
*واستنى الحلقه التانيه *


----------



## blackguitar (11 يونيو 2006)

*الحلقة الثانية*




​*لقد جف نهر كريت بعد مدة من الزمان لأنه لم يكن هناك مطر فى الارض وفكر ايليا ولابد انه فكر من اين يأكل ويشرب ... هل تستمر الغربان فى اطعامه؟*
*ان عينا الرب تلاحظان طرق الانسان فكان له الرب مناديا"قم واذهب الى صرفه التى بصيدون وأقم هناك هوذا قد أمرت هناك إمرأه ارمله تعولك, فقام وذهب إلى صرفه وجاء الى باب المدينه وإذ بارمله هناك تقش عيدانا فناداها وقال: هاتى لى قليل ماء فى إناء لأشرب, وفيما هى ذاهبه لتأتى به ناداها وقال هاتى لى بكسرة خبز فى يدك فقالت: حى هو الرب الهك انه ليست عندى كعكه"(1مل17 :9-12).*

*لقد طلب منها ماء فى وقت لاطل فيه ولا أمطار وطلب كعكه فى وقت شح فيه بل وانعدم فيه العطاء وكانت الاجابه قاطعه طبعا ...ليس عندى ... فمن اين؟ من أين اعطيك ومن اين آتى بخبز والأرض تشققت فى أجفافها والسحب هربت واختفت من مسارها و الامطار تلاشت من أصلها ... فلا خبز ولا ماء.*
*لايوجد عندى سوى ملء كف دقيق ملقى فى كواره وقليل من الزيت فى كوز وهأنذا اقش عودين لآتى وأعمله لى وإبنى لنأكله ثم نموت..*

*حقاًً..... هذا هو منطق الانسان .... من أين؟؟؟!!!*
*لنأكله ثم نموت ... ولكن الرب قال *
*"فلا تطلبوا أنتم ما تأكلون وما تشربون ولا تقلقوا فان هذه كلها تطلبها امم العالم واما انتم فابوكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجون الى هذه بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله وهذه كلها تزاد لكم"(لو12 :29-31).*

*كيف لاتقلق والموت آت يا ايليا لانه هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل ان كوار الدقيق وكوز الزيت لا ينقص الى اليوم الذى يعطى فيه الرب مطرا على وجه الارض, فذهبت وفعلت حسب قول ايليا وأكلت هو وبيتها أياما !!! لم تمت هى أو ابنها كما توهمت ولا رجل الله الذى وعدها .*

*كوار الدقيق لم يفرغ وكوز الزيت لم ينقص حسب قول الرب الذى تكلم به عن يد ايليا (1مل17: 14-17).*

*لذلك تصلى الكنيسه فى كل قداستها :*
*بارك كليل السنه بصلاحك من أجل فقراء  شعبك ومن أجل الارمله واليتيم والغريب والضيف, ومن أجلنا كنا نحن الذين نرجوك ونطلب اسمك القدوس لأن أعين الكل تترجاك ... لأنك انت الذى تعطيهم طعامهم فى حين حسن .اصنع معنا حسب صلاحك يا معطيا طعاما لكل ذى جسد .املأ قلوبنا فرحا ونعيما لكى نحن أيضا  اذ يكون لنا الكفاف فى كل شىء كل حين نزداد فى كل عمل صالح "القداس الباسيلى".*​*==================*
*لنأكله ثم نموت .......*
*انها الحدود البشرية اتى تقول ذلك*
*فالمنطق يقول*
*لا ماء ...لا خضرة*
*لا شراب ولا طعام*
*والنتيجه هى الموت *
*وهذا يؤدى الى ............اليأس *
*اليأس هو عدم الاحساس بوجود الله*
*وعدم الاحساس بعنايته *
*ولكنه معنا ....الله معنا *
*لا يتركنا فالظلام ولا يتركنا فالجفاف*
*فهو يعطينا .........الأمل*
*بوجوده الذى يحطم أى منطق بشرى محدود*
*كوار الدقيق لا يفرغ ....كوز الزيت لا ينقص*
*أى منطق بشرى أو عقل آدمى يقبل هذا*
*انها *
*"العناية الالهية"*​


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*الله جميلة اوى الجزء تانى يا بولا*

*اليأس هو عدم الاحساس بوجود الله
وعدم الاحساس بعنايته 
ولكنه معنا ....الله معنا *

*ان الله لا ينسانا فهو دائما معنا .. فى طريق ذى الحياتى يتقدمنـــــــــــا*

*ربنا معانا فى كل وقت بس احنا اللى مش حاسينوا معانا لاننا بنسمع وبتتظر لشهوات العالم ومش حاسين بوجود بابا يسوع معانا وفى حياتنا ماشى معانا ووبيتقدم امام حياتنا*

*ميرسيه يا بلاكوتا على الحلقة الجميلة دى*

*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز ومستنييييييين المزيد*


----------



## blackguitar (16 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى على مرورك يا جيجى واهتمامك بالموضوع واضافاتك الجميله *


----------



## blackguitar (16 يونيو 2006)

*الحلقة الثالثه*



 
*وفى قانا الجليل*
*لقد فرغت الخمر من العرس ولم يكن لهم خمر بل من أين ياتون بها وكيف يواجهون المدعوين ....*
*وتقدمت العذراء الام الى الرب يسوع الذى عنده الكل بل معطى الكل قائله: "ليس لهم خمر ".... فقال يسوع "إملأوا الاجران ماء" فملأوها الى فوق ثم قال لهم "استقوا الآن وقدموا الى رئيس المتكأ" فقدموا فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا ولم يكن يعلم من أين هو؟ لم يكن يعلم من اين؟؟؟؟*

*وهوذا الذى يحول الماء خمرا بينهم قائما , حقا انه لقادر ان يخرج من الآكل أكلا ومن الجافى حلاوة ..... فلما اذن من اين؟؟؟*
*================*
*وفى قانا الجليل*
*أول لمساتك يا يسوع *
*حولت الماء ...الى خمر*
*محطما كل النظريات الكيميائيه التى تقول*
*الماء هو ماء والخمر هو خمر*
*من أين الماء يكون خمر؟؟؟؟*
*من أين؟؟؟؟!!*
*هذه ليست لرب الجنود ...فهو خلق الكون*
*فلا يستحيل عليه شىء *
*ليس معى الكثير يارب ...وها هم يطلبون منى المستحيل *
*من أين آتى إليهم بالخمر ...الغالى ؟*
*وليس معى الا الماء ....الرخيص؟*
*من أين؟؟؟؟؟*
*معى ...لاتقول من أين!!*
*ولكنه مستحيل *
*لك انت مستحيل يا بنى*
*أما انا لا وجود لهذه الكلمه فى قاموسى*
*ليس لدى الكثير لاقدمه *
*نعمتى تكفيك ....فتقدم الاكثر من الكثير*
*حقا........إنى اشك!!!!! فانى انسان ضعيف*
*وانا اله قوى*
*فقط اعطنى قلبك وتلاحظ عيناك طرقى*
*ولن تجد لـ" من أين ؟" مكانا فى حياتك*

​


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*الله جميل اوى الجزء ده*


*نعمتى تكفيك ....فتقدم الاكثر من الكثير
حقا........إنى اشك!!!!! فانى انسان ضعيف
وانا اله قوى
فقط اعطنى قلبك وتلاحظ عيناك طرقى
ولن تجد لـ" من أين ؟" مكانا فى حياتك*

*انـــــــا صغيرك طفلك وابنك المدلل ومن شبابى الى مشيبى على كتفيك احمل*

*مش عارفة اعلق على ايه ولا ايه *
*بس موضوع رائع جدا *

*ميرسيه يا بولا ربنا يباركك*

*ومستنية البقية*


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

*اضافتك هى اللى اضافه جمال للموضوع *
*ميرسى بجد على متابعتك للموضوع*
*مع انك الوحيده - للاسف - اللى متابعاه مش عارف ليه ولكن هستمر *


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

*الحلقه الرابعة*





​ 
*اقترب الرب من السامرية وكان عند بئر يعقوب جالسا ...وقال لها الرب "اعطينى لأشرب "ولكنها رفضت فأجاب يسوع وقال لها "لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذى يقول لك اعطينى لاشرب لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماءً حياً .قالت له المرأه يا سيد لا دلو لك والبشر عميقة فمن اين لك الماء الحى ؟!"(لو4 :10-12).*​ 
*لم تعلم ان مفجر الينابيع ... بل ومعطى الماء الحى قائم امامها "أجاب يسوع وقال كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضا ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذى اعطيه انا فلن يعطش الى الابد بل الماء الذى اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية"(يو4: 13-14).*​ 
*لذلك لاتهتموا للغد لأن الغد مهتم بما لنفسه(متى6 : 34) وكونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك *​ 
*لا تتاونى فى تقديم الخير من اعوازك الى اخوتك .... ظنا منك ان هذا ينقص من رصيدك ..... ولا تقول من اين اساعدهم ؟ فقد اعطت المرأه كل ما عندها ... أعطت فلسين وبهما أعطت اكثر من كل من أعطى .... وحيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل يُخبر ايضا بما فعلته تلك المرأه ....والله لا يقبل ان يكون مديونا .... فسيعطيها حتما أضعاف اضعاف ما اعطته بسرور .... فهى لم تقل .........من اين اقدم اموال للرب؟*
*=============*
*آه لو كنتى تدرين*
*آه و كنتى تدرين ان الذى يطلب منك هو الرب*
*ومنتظر منك ان تعطيه *
*ليعطيك هو أضعاف الاضعاف *
*يابنى ...........اخى الصغير فقير *
*يارب انت تعلم حالى ومابى ...يس عندى ما اقدمه*
*فما آخذه لا يكفى سوى قوتى *
*ضع العشور وجربنى*
*من أين ياربى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*المرأه اعطت كل ماعندها فلسين ونالت شرف ذكر اسمها فالانجيل *
*وعندما أضعها ...من أين آتى بقوتى؟*
*انا لا اسمح ان اكون مديونا لك يابنى البشر *
*قد تعودت انك انت المديون لى *
*فقط ضع عشورك بفرح ....لا تقل من أين ؟*
*فأنا لا يستحيل عليا شىء *​


----------



## blackguitar (24 أبريل 2007)

*الحلقه الخامسه*

*آسف على تأخيرى فى سرد باقى الحلقات وذلك لظروف خارجه عن ارادتى *
*صلو لاجلى*
*===================================*​ 
*الحلقــــــــــــــة الخامســـــــــــــــــة*​ 
*لقد قسى قلب فرعون قلبه لكى يهلك شعب الله فغرق كى يهلك شعب الله فغرق هو وجنوده وخرج شعب الله من أرض المذله والعبوديه مترنما:*
*من مثلك بين الآلهه يارب من مثلك معتزا فى القداسة, مخوفا بالتسابيح صانعا عجائب وخرج الشعب متهللا متجها صوب البرية **ولكن ما بث ان انقطع صوت التهليل والفرح وتحولت الافراح الى مراره وضيق* *إذ شعروا بالعطش..*

*لقد بحث الشعب فى وسط الصحراء عن الماء فلم يجدوه...لقد اختفت ينابيع المياه وتحرك الشعب الى ماره لعله يجد فيها ماء وايضا لم تكتمل فرحته اذ كان الماء مراً لا يقدر ان يرويهم ...كانت مارة عين شديده المراره *
*وتعالت الصيحات وسمعت الصرخات وانهمرت الدموع بعد أن جفت الحلوق وخرج الشعب متذمرا على موسى قائلين ماذا نشرب...من اين نحصل على الماء وكيف؟*
*لم يجد موسى جواباً سوى الصراخ الى الله لأنه ماذا يستطيع ان يفعل موسى ؟ لقد وقف عاجزا مترجيا مراحم الرب و احساناته واثقا ومناجيا العناية الالهيه ان تغيثه بعد ان فشلت وعجزت الحلول البشريه عن العثور على المياه النقيه ولكن الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*

*فآراه الرب شجرة وطرحها فالماء فصار الماء عذبا ...فالذى حول الماء خمرا فى عرس قانا الجليل ...حول الماء المر عذبا ...والذى أخرج من الآكل أكلا ...يخرج من المر حلاوة....فقد خجلت عين الماء من مرارتها بعد أن اطاع موسى مفجرها وآمرها ...فحولت مرارتها الى عذوبة , دون احاجه الى ترشيح او تقطير او تعقيم ...بل بفرع شجرة صارت العذوبة.*
*قد حولت العناية الالهيه خلال فرع من شجرة حياة , الماء المر الى ماء عذب فارتوى الشعب ونجا من الموت وصارت الصحراء شاهدة على حبه وعنايته ... انها العناية الالهيه التى تلقى بك بخشبه الصليب المحييه بها مبددة كل مرارة فى فمك ... انها العناية الالهيه التى تحول مرارة الحاجه الى عذوبه وبهجه ونضارة.*
*وحتى لو انعدم الماء فى مارة وضاع الامل فى العثور على فرع الشجرة فللرب فى حوريب مخرجا لاولاده*
*==================*
*فقد كنا فى ظل العبوديه نحتاج الى من يحررنا *
*فاتى الرب متجسدا متواضعا متنازلا الينا وحمل خطايانا فحررنا وفرحنا*
*كان شعب اسرائيل يعيش تحت نير العبوديه وذاق الظلم والمذله بحورا وانهارا *
*وكان الرب معهم وكان ينجيهم من ايدى الطاغيه فرعون*
*الى يوم الخلاص والعبور ....فبعنايه الهيه عبروا البحر الى الصحراء*
*ففى عنايته بنا لا يجب ان نسأل من أين وكيف ؟؟؟ فلن نصل لاجابه*
*لانها خارج حدود عقلنـــا*
*ولكن...يا صديقى *
*كم من المرات انجدتك العنايه الالهيه حينما فشلت كل الطرق البشريه فايجاد حل؟؟؟*
*ويالضعف بشريتنا ...فبالرغم من وضوح هذه العنايه امامنــا لكننا ما نلبث ان نقع فى ضيقه ونبدأ نتذمر*
*كما تذمر بنى اسرائيل*
*تريث... لا تلومهم فكلنا مثلهم *
*نسقط فالضيقات ونتذمر ونشك ان للعنايه الالهيه القدره على انقاذنا*
*وبالرغم ان نفس هذه العنايه الالهيه هى التى انقذتنا سابقا!!!!*
*فهى العنايه الالهيه التى حولت ماء قانا الجليل الى خمرا*
*وهى العنايه الالهيه التى حولت ماء الصحراء المر الى عذبا*
*فهاهى العنايه الالهيه تحول المستحيلات*
*فهل ما زلت تظن ان ليس لديها القدره على انقاذك؟*
*فحتى لو ضاع الامل ولم تجد مخرجا من ضيقاتك ثق دائما*
*ان عنايته بك دائما تجد لك مخرجاً حتى وان كنت بين مخالب ابليس فى جهنم*
*ولكن...ربى انا خاطى لا استحق هذه العنايه*
*ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى*
*ابنى... لا اعاملك كخطاياك فعندما تستنجد بى اسرع وانقذك*
*فربما تعود الى*
*ولكنى لا استطيع افعل ذاك بخطاياى*
*لست قاسيا...لست احمل كرباجا فى يدى لاعاقبك*
*حياتك على الارض فرصتك لتعود الى*
*انا الذى وضعتك فى هذه الضيقه لانى احبك*
*واعلم انك بعيد عنى *
*فوضعتك بهذه الضيقه لكى تنظر الى وتترك كل شهواتك*
*فلا تفعل مثلما فعل شعبى وبدلا من ان يصلى الى*
*تذمر عليا*
*ولا تسأل من أين؟؟؟ تذكر جيدا انه ليس عندى شىء مستحيل*​​


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

ان العناية الهية ما اروعها كذلك الموضوع الذي قمت بطرحه رائع جدا ولكن ان الاروع من كل هذا ان نشعر بالعناية الالهية وان نكون علي يقين تام ان الرب لن يتركنا مهما حدث "تامل رائع يا بولا ونحن في انتظار باقي الحلاقات " ربنا يبارك حياتك وويعطيك حثب سؤال قلبك وكن دائما واثق ان الذي اختار لك الطريق لن يتركك في المنتصف


----------



## girl_in_jesus (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

*فوق الررررررررررررررررروعه يا بولا  بجد رائع
مرسيي لتعب محبتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

ما اجمل العناية الالهية ولكن يا بولا من الافضل ان تون العناية الالهية بداخلنا وليست بالكلام فقط


----------



## blackguitar (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

*ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر ويا جيرل ع كلامكوا الجميل واتمنى فعلا يكون الموضوع عجبكوا*

*صلوا لأجلى*​


----------



## blackguitar (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

*



*​*فى عنايته بنا لايسمح أن يتسرب الجفاف الى داخلنا ولا القلق والهم الى اعماقنا بل اكثر ما يبعدنا عنه هو تذمرنا وضيق صدرنا وعدم شكرنا وقلة ايماننا وشكوكنا فى عنايته بنا, مع اننا لو اتينا فى انفعالاتنا وتركنا اهتمامتنا لذاك الذى يهتم بدقائق حياتنا فانه فى عنايته بنا لا يسمح بعوزنا أو احتياجنا حتى لو كنا فى الصحارى تائهين أو فى الغربه مسافرين بل يفجر من الصخرة ماءاً حتى لو تسائلت من أين وكيف ؟؟؟*

*لقد ارتحل الشعب الى بريه سين ونزلوا الى رفيديم ولم يكن هناك ماء وعطش هناك الشعب الى الماء حتى كاد يهلك اذ لم يجدوا ماء لا حلوا ولا مرا وتذمر الشعب على موسى قائلين"لماذا اصعدتنا من مصر لتميتنا وأولادنا ومواشينا بالعطش " ولم يجد موسى منجدا إلا* *العنايه الالهيه* *التى اصبحت رفيق مسيرته فى أرض البرية وصرخ بقلبه كما بسانه قائلا"ماذا افعل بهذا الشعب؟ بعد قليل يرجموننى؟"*
*صرخ الى الرب واثقا بل موقنا أن العنايه الالهيه تفوق ادراك العقل البشرى أى كان اذ يستطيع الله ان يروى ظمأ هذا الشعب وكان كلام الرب الى موسى:*
*" ها أنا أقف امامك هناك على الصخرة فى حوريب فتضرب الصخرة فيخرج منها ماء ليشرب الشعب" ففعل هكذا موسى امام عيون شيوخ اسرائيل " أنه القادر ان يفجر من الصخرة ماءاً حتى تمحو من أين وكيف بفيضانها الغزير"*
*عزيزى : لو ضاقت بك الضيقه ولو تحول الماء العذب امامك مرا , بل لو حاصرك العطش فى البريه بل كاد أن يقتلك قتلا فلا يخاف قلبك ولا شعف ايمانك لأنه من الصخرة يشبعك عسلاً*
*===========================*
*ها هو الشعب المتذمر *
*رأى عناية الرب ومعجزاته*
*رأوا انقاذ الرب لهم من ايدى فرعون بإعجوبة*
*انهم قد رأوا*
*العنـــــــــــــــاية الإلهيـــــــــــــــــة*
*ولكنها فالنهاية النفس الانسانية*
*الشك...الخوف...القلق....الارتياب*
*هى النفس الانسانية لحدوديتها*
*انها تقتنع بالمنطق ولكنها للاسف لا تقتنع بالرب كاسر المنطق*
*انها صحراء..... لايوجد ماء ......هذا هو المنطق*
*ولكن رب المنطق يكسر المنطق *
*بالعصـــــــــــــــــا*
*اضرب بالعصا الصخرة فيتفجر الماء*
*ويتفجر المنطق بالعناية الالهيه *
*.....*
*الضيقات تحصرنا *
*ولكل منا ما يسيطر على باله *
*نتسائل ونحسب كيف نتخلص من هذه الضيقة*
*ولا نجد اجابة ....فالمنطق فهذه الحاله يقول ان العقل البشرى لا يجد اجابة*
*فالعقل البشرى ليس اعجازيا*​ 
*ولكن...............*​ 
*اطلب العناية الالهية *
*ففى عنايته بنا لا يسمح ان يتسرب الخوف الى داخلنا*
*ولا القلق الى قلوبنا *
*لاتخف ولا ترتعب فعناية الله معك*
*اتركه هو يدبر حياتك*​ 
*فهو الذى فجر الماء من الصخره*
*هو الذى حول الماء خمر*
*هو الذى جعل كوار الدقيق وكوز الزيت لا يفرغان*
*هو الذى اسقط اسوار اريحا*
*هو الذى فك قيود الرسل*
*هو الذى فتح اعين الاعمى *
*هو الذى اقام لعازر من بين الاموات*
*بل هو الذى قام من الاموات*
*ليكسر كل منطق*
*اعان كل هؤلاء بالعناية الالهية*
*فهو الاله *
*المستحيل عند الناس ليس مستحيل عند الله*
*فقط اطلبه وقل له*​ 
*دبر حياتى كما يليق* ​


----------



## محب الرسل (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

نعم  معنا الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد   معنا الله الخالق الباري المصور العزيز  
معنا الله الذي لامثيل له ولاشبيه له  معنا الله الذي خلق الكون من عدم


----------



## إيرينى صلاح (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

دبر حياتى كما يليق  .....

"  تشددو لا تخافوا هو يأتى ويخلصكم اش 4:35"

" يا مفدى الرب سوف تعودون وترجعون الى صهيون بترنم وفرح أبدى على رؤوسكم ويهرب منكم الحزن والتنهد أش 10 :35

اعان الكل بالعناية الالهية.............

                                             فهو الاله 

أجعلنى يارب سامرية أستطيع أن اتقابل معك لتجدنى وتروينى بماءك الحى
 فأنا فى أشد حالت العطش وتقول لى كما قلت لها...............
فانا أشتاق ان أرتوى منك لأنى شربت كثيرا ولكنى اعود واعطش وسرت بجارة ماء فارغة كما كانت السامرية تحمل جارتها وتجول تبحث عن الماء فى البئر  ولكنها تعود وتعتش مرة أخرى فتسأل فى صمت اين أجد الماء؟ أين ؟ يمكننى أن أرتوى بلا عطش أين وكيف لى أن اجد من يهتم بى ؟ .

ولكنى أعود أطرح ثقتى من جديد ...فهو هو الإله أعان الكل بالعناية الإلهية ....

 اولا. مرسسسسيييييييه جدا على الموضوع  رائع وملموس جدا .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ..
أنا لسه عضوة جديدة  وسعيدة انى بتابع الموضوع معاكم انا قاريت الحلاقات الى فاتت كلها وبجد الموضوع اكتر من رائع ...


----------



## محب الرسل (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر يارب العالمين  كم احبك يا ربي كم احبك يالله  احبك لانك لامثيل لك وند لك ولاشريك لك  انت وحدك انت الفرد وانت الصمد وانت آله الكون وحدك


----------



## alfanoble (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يعوضك
اذركرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
قمة في الروعة
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## pola2 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

حقا انك رائع يايسوع انت محب ها انا فى كل لحظه اقبلك مخلصى الشخصى  كم انت عجيب يارب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

*شكرا جزيلا للمرة الثانية وارجو لو فية تكملة
ربنا معنا*


----------



## pola2 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

مجرد وجود منتديات للكنيسه شئ مفرح وموضوعات المنتدى رائعه والرب يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه حتى تصل الكلمه لكل ارجاء الارض ونصلى ان يعطينا الرب ان نكون كلمة الله المقرؤه بين الناس وان نكون المصباح الموضوع على المناره لا تحت المكيال ولا تحت السرير 
اكتبوا لنا عن المحبه فى المسيحيه تلك الوصيه الرائعه والتى تعتبر اعظم الوصايا الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم اميييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## pola2 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

انا مين انا مين ااااانا مين؟
انا التراب افتكرى يانفسى
انا التراب اياك تنسى----اياك تنسى اياك تنسى


----------



## pola2 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

قرب يجينا يسوع البار
هلللويا هللويا مجدا
يا شمس الغربه خلاص
هانت وهييجى يسوع
واترك كلام الناس  والهم والدموع
وجها لوجه ارى المجروح
واسجد واقبل الجروح
واطرح اكليلى امام قدميه
وذبائح الحمد اقدم ليه
دا رجانا وعزانا
قرب يجينا يسوع البار 

قرب يجينا يسوع البار 
دى جماعة القديسن 
دى كنيسة العروس
امتلاوا شوق وحنين
للقا الفادى القدوس
ليس لنا وطن هنا
ورجاء وريحين السما
الغربه طالت علينا
عجل بمجيئك يا فادينا
هلللويا هللويا مجدا
هلللويا هللويا مجدا


----------



## girgis2 (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

*Thank you blackguitar*

*God bless you*​


----------



## john_20092 (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: من أين ( العنايه الالهيه) --عدة حلقات*

صلوا لى من اجل تقوية ايمانى وهزيمة عدو الخير اللى بيحربنى فى بيتى بشدة


----------

